# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Buffet lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi giảm giá buổi trưa và buổi tối

## RaViholic

Mấy bữa nay thấy Kichi Kichi có giảm giá buổi trưa còn 149k thay vì 185k nhưng lại k có quầy Sushi & Snacki, tối mới có nhưng lại k có giảm giá, vừa muốn ăn lẩu, vừa muốn ăn Sushi & Snacki nhưng 205k chưa thuế thì mắc quá.
Mới đọc được tin này từ Kichi Kichi thấy vui ơi là vui nên post lên đây chia sẻ với mọi người  :Big Grin: 





Áp dụng ở 3 nhà hàng: Kichi Sự Vạn Hạnh, Kichi Nguyễn Chí Thanh, KK Calmette.


Chỉ cần in phiếu, khi đi ăn mang theo đưa cho nhân viên phục vụ là được giảm giá rồi, đơn giản quá đúng không?  :tongue: 


Phiếu ở mỗi nhà hàng có màu khác nhau, nếu đi ăn nhà hàng nào thì nhớ in đúng màu của nhà hàng đó nhé!


Đây là phiếu ở Kichi Nguyễn Chí Thanh





Đây là phiếu ở Kichi Calmette




Còn ở Kichi Sư Vạn Hạnh là phiếu này





Mấy phiếu này áp dụng từ ngày 26/4/2012 nha các bạn, hạn sử dụng là 5/6/2012.


Ai muốn đi ăn Kichi thì in phiếu đi nhé.


À, nếu phiếu này khó in thì đến ngày 26/4/2012 trên trang http://kichi.com.vn, chỉ cần nhấp vào biểu tượng Phiếu giảm giá sẽ dễ in hơn đó.


Mấy bữa đi ăn có chụp mấy hình, để lấy mấy tâm đẹp up lên cho mọi người coi thử ngon không nhé  :Smile:

----------


## thuty

Hơ hơ, đang định chuẩn bị đi chén kichi nhưng vào buổi tối he he

----------


## giangnam_8385

Ơ, sao chỉ khuyến mại trong Tp.HCM nhỉ.
 Ở Hà Nội không có ah?

----------

